

Ask HN: Which embedded DBMS would you choose - yread

Hi,<p>I'm working on a .NET project which uses SQL Server or Postgre or Oracle or MySQL and backend and I'm looking into making an "offline" version of the relational database. What would you recommend? Any specific ideas/showstoppers about using SQLite, Firebird, SQL Server CE or something else completely?
======
yread
I found this comparison,

[http://database-management-
systems.findthebest.com/compare/1...](http://database-management-
systems.findthebest.com/compare/13-53/Firebird-vs-SQLite)

but I'm still looking for someone with an experience

